# Self Publishing



## Cryozombie (Mar 26, 2007)

I know that some of our members have self published in the past, and I am curious if anyone has information about ISBN numbers and barcoding.

I know that you can buy an ISBN and code for a book from the ISBN offices for your country for about 125 bucks, but I'm wondering how would that work for a periodical?  Im assuming one would need to have an ISBN to distribute a periodical, does that mean a new ISBN every month for 125 a pop?  I tried looking for info online, but mostly ran across references for books, and on a few magazine startup sites there was info on how hard it is to get distribution for a new mag,  but nothing about the requirements as far as ISBN or barcoding... I was wondering if anyone had info or references they could share?​


----------



## Monadnock (Mar 26, 2007)

I did a search and found this:

http://editingpublishing.suite101.com/article.cfm/do_i_need_an_isbn_for_my_book_

FWIW,
Mike


----------



## kidswarrior (Mar 28, 2007)

I published a couple of books the old fashioned way back when that was the _only_ way, but in future would probably always self-publish. For ideas and resources, my one-stop guy is at:

http://www.parapublishing.com/sites/para/

Has a newsletter, tips, etc. And he's one of the pioneers. Good luck.


----------

